# Good looking chicks



## chicklover (Jul 17, 2014)

I am looking for some really interesting good looking chickens out there. I will also need to order them online and they need to be either somewhat widely available or a specific place I can get them. Any breeds suggested? I absolutely love how silkies and the crested polish chickens look.


----------

